# Nana...(Kates foal pics page 3)



## Bonny (Jan 22, 2013)

For those that have been following Nana when Kate was foaling, Nana has colostrum, and it tests 6.4 on ph. Never tested goat before but I suspect that mean we are with in 48 hrs of her birth.
If we cant keep this topic up because she is a goat feel free to delete, I just wanted everyone to have the chance to see






http://holly.camstreams.com/


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 22, 2013)

I sure hope your right. I had a Nigerian get colostrum in a month before she kidded. Waiting on a Alpine, now. Bag is hug, can't fill the ligaments in tailhead, and every other sign. Just no colostrum, it's milk.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh Nana is part of our family here in the Nutty Nursery - cant wait to hear what she produces.

Fingers crossed for an easy, safe kidding.


----------



## jessj (Jan 22, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Oh Nana is part of our family here in the Nutty Nursery - cant wait to hear what she produces.
> 
> Fingers crossed for an easy, safe kidding.


This!!! And that she gives you a couple of little doelings!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 22, 2013)

She still barely has ligs but has been miserable all day. No pushing yet but has laid over on her side a couple of time, which Ive never seen her do before. So we keep watching and waiting....


----------



## Bonny (Jan 22, 2013)

Awwe thanks yall.





I just checked on her seems her ligs are still there ...softer though.

One time before the cam days....I checked on Nana at 530 am and she still had ligs no colostrum. Checkerd at 730 am and we had 2 twin bucklings on the ground ...wet...UGH!

Last time she had colostrum, and ligs for 24 hrs then lost her ligs the next am. and had the kids about 4-6 hrs later.

I love newborn kids


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 22, 2013)

exciting those tiny goats are just precious wishing Nana a few girls and a safe........ kidding ? is it called


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 23, 2013)

Come on Nana - no secrets allowed here, we need to know what you are hiding!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh please dont delete ...Goats or Minis , I like to watch them all they are all gorgeous...xx


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 23, 2013)

Come on Nana cant wait to see these babies



theyr gona be super cute


----------



## Bonny (Jan 23, 2013)

well her udder is bigger this afternoon. Still has ligs....


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 24, 2013)

Any news about Nana?


----------



## countrymini (Jan 24, 2013)

Any kiddies yet?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry yall....no kids yet but her udder is getting tighter and her ligs are softer. I hope soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 24, 2013)

Naughty little Nana - keeping us all waiting!!

In the meantime - just to keep us all happy - what about some pics of Kate and her beautiful son??


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 25, 2013)

I just checked in on Nana. The picture is hard to see. I saw her in one corner and a dark object in the other corner. Thought it was strange(she is still big and wasn't near the object). Object moved and it was a chicken.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a Alpine doe about ready to pop. She started occasionly panting yesterday(no babies) and has been panting a little more today. Her bag can't get any fuller. I could milk about 1 1/2 gallons of colostrum out of her right now.

It's a race between Nana and my Alpine, Heidi. Who's going to win?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's pictures, just taken a few minutes ago. I can get my fingers all the way around tailhead, last picture.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 28, 2013)

NICE UDDER!!!!!!!

Nanas udder slowly growing she still has ligs but one huge tummy!

Meanwhile here are the new pics of Hy~Voltage


----------



## countrymini (Jan 28, 2013)

I see those beautiful long forever legs are still there


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh my!! That is one seriously handsome little boy!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 29, 2013)

Hes very handsome



..and Heidi's udder is ennnnooooormus poor girl.. i bet she cant wait til the kids are suckling on that





Is that an Ostrich i see in the background??..how handsome is he





Maybe not



I need to find my glasses

you have to admit it does look like an ostrich from a distance


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought i'd do a quick post in work since I couldn't get posting to work last night just wanted to say your little colt is very handsome


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2013)

LOL!! Linda - had to go back for a quick look at that picture - couldn't be bothered to find my glasses so squinted right up close to the screen and..................................... yep, it does look like an Ostrich!!!


----------



## atotton (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree at first glance it looks like an ostrich to me also. LOL



Handsome leggy boy.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments! I really like the way he is built. Makes me very excited for Dreams foal!

On a different note, Shimmer has gone to a wonderful family that is about 1 hr from me. They have rescued before and love her so much. They havent foaled out before so if she turns out bred she will be coming home to foal.

And Nana well her ligs seem to be getting softer and her tail head looks more pronounced, here is hoping she will kid soon!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 30, 2013)

No, that is not an ostrich. Does look like it. It's a Lamancha/Apline doe. She is our second biggest doe. Had to set her at the bottom of the steps, so my Nigerian buck could reach her. He can walk right underneath her. She will be bred to our Boer buck(he's too young this season) this fall, when she is ready to be bred. She has her head turned, so it looks like an ostrich. Her name is Cricket. I named her unigoat(one big horn), until we banded it. It fell off. She was mean to the other goats and used the horn on them, so it had to go.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 31, 2013)

That colt is going to be tall with those legs. Lol what a beautiful baby i love him. How tall do you think he will get ? He could be a good jumper or a cart horse. Wow.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 31, 2013)

His sire is 11.3 Dam is 13.2 so I expect in the 12.2 hh range


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow no wonder he has those legs. Lol





Cart pony definetly .


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 2, 2013)

Heidi won. She had two blue-eyed bucklings. Pictures on Magic Marker thread. Will get better pictures, once they unfold and are dry.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

Ooooo - off to check on the new babies!


----------



## CrossFireMiniatures (Feb 3, 2013)

Lindi-loo said:


> Hes very handsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHA! I thought that was an ostrich too!! Funny!

You little colt is handsome, cant wait for my little ones to hit the ground! UGG~ I need to cuddle something!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 5, 2013)

Come on Nana...you need to show her pictures of the lil blue eyed bucklings Bonny that will get her moving lol..cant wait to see Nana's babies so exciting



cant be much longer!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 6, 2013)

My Nigerian, who was not due for 2 weeks, decided to get into the action. She had two tiny doelings. Pictures on Magic marker thread. They are early, but strong and healthy.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 7, 2013)

Our Alpine had a brown-eyed doeling about 1/2 hour ago. Pictures on Magic Marker thread, plus updated pictures of the other two set of twins.


----------



## Crystallos (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like there's some action in Nana's stall! A couple people staring at her with towels in their laps. Is she kidding?


----------



## Crystallos (Feb 11, 2013)

Three kids! Congratulations!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 11, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS ...Theyr so so cute


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

congrats so cute can't wait to get home tonight to see an update


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

I saw the post at work and peeked in on nana what precious little kids can't wait for pics and info


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 11, 2013)

COngratulations!!!! i cannot wait to see pictures of the kids


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2013)

WOO HOO!! Well done Nana!!








Tried to peek at the cam but it's not running at the moment - so pictures please!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Yall will upload pics soon!

I cant believe I got TRIPLETES!!! Yay! 2 boys and a girl! The tan boy will be going to my GF's home and the little doe will be staying here. The other boy is for sale.

We have named the little doeling Tink, she is 50% Saanen and 50% Nana...



So glad I got a girl!!!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 12, 2013)

ok here are a few pics!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/21113013_zps9659510d.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/21113014_zps9e87832f.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/21113012_zps5fa2c430.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1


----------



## atotton (Feb 12, 2013)

and 100% cute!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG they are just way too cute for words



Congrats


----------



## jessj (Feb 12, 2013)

So Cute!!!!


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my, they are just way too cute!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2013)

Pictures aren't working for me


----------



## chandab (Feb 12, 2013)

eagles ring farm said:


> Pictures aren't working for me


Does this work for you?


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 12, 2013)

I just love that little brown one


----------



## countrymini (Feb 12, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrads on your triplets.

I was sitting at the computer and watched her deliver her first one and then guess who came home early. It's my roommate/business partners computer, so I had to give it up. Didn't get to see the next two deliver. She stayed home yesterday, also. But I got the last laugh, she had to be at work at 5 am this morning.

Still waiting on our mini-Lamancha's.


----------

